# interesting web page /designing an intake for a S4



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

here is an intersting web page about modifying an intake system to remove restriction, the subject was a s4 turbo 2.2L 5cylinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://autospeed.drive.com.au/...=0629
sorry if its a repost, I dont go into the Audi forums, I thought I would share this with you.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: interesting web page /designing an intake for a S4 (Tommy D)*

Cool.
Thanks.


----------

